# 1995 Maxima Engine Won't Start - No Crank Issue



## GeorgeCostanza (Sep 19, 2009)

I've searched the forums and have determined that there is something wrong with either my ignition switch, starter solenoid or my starter. I have found tutorials on how to replace these parts but not really how to check them. When I turn my key there is a single audible click which I believe is the ignition switch. Stereo and lights all turn on but the engine makes no attempt to turn. Under the hood with key in the START position there is a clock-like ticking coming from something in the back of the engine (I've circled the area in the picture below, I can't pinpoint where it's coming from) I have a brand new battery that checks out fine. I'm wondering how to go about checking these parts rather than just replacing everything, I have a voltmeter (though I'm pretty inexperienced using it, so any detailed instructions is appreciated) Any light that you can shed on this topic would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Autozone will test the starter and solenoid for free. If those check out fine then its most likely the ignition switch.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> I've searched the forums and have determined that there is something wrong with either my ignition switch, starter solenoid or my starter. I have found tutorials on how to replace these parts but not really how to check them. When I turn my key there is a single audible click which I believe is the ignition switch. Stereo and lights all turn on but the engine makes no attempt to turn. Under the hood with key in the START position there is a clock-like ticking coming from something in the back of the engine (I've circled the area in the picture below, I can't pinpoint where it's coming from) I have a brand new battery that checks out fine. I'm wondering how to go about checking these parts rather than just replacing everything, I have a voltmeter (though I'm pretty inexperienced using it, so any detailed instructions is appreciated) Any light that you can shed on this topic would be very helpful. Thanks.


Most likely your starter and solenoid is one unit. Disconnect the power control circuit from the solenoid. Then use a jumper cable from the positive side of the battery and touch the pin where you removed that control circuit from. If you hear a loud click your solenoid is good, if you hear no sound or very weak clicks, check the ground and if still no sound then your solenoid switch is bad. Most likely it's the ignition or solenoid. Or do as JNCo said and it'll save you some trouble-shooting.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Also another thing to check would be the main fuses under the hood. If youre looking at the front of the car its to the right of the battery. The big fuses are green with clear tops to them.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Sep 19, 2009)

Well I finally got around to taking out my starter today. Took it to Auto Zone and had it tested and it passed though the guy showed me that it was acting funny. The part with the teeth was moving up and down as it spun (he said it should just be all the way out) So I bought an ignition switch figuring that that was the problem. I reinstalled the starter and just for the hell of it tried to fire it up and it worked. I tried it 3 more times and it had no issue starting. I took the ignition switch back and the guy said that it could have been from adding direct power to the starter or just being handled knocked something loose allowing it to start but that the starter needed to be replaced soon. Has anyone else had a similar situation? Should I just break down and buy a new one or just drive it until it happens again? Thanks for all of your help on this issue.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

If you think youre going to be replacing it soon anyways, you might as well change it oe while you have the time instead of waiting for it to fail and being left stranded somewhere.


----------



## spetznazer (Jun 5, 2009)

Got same problem. Turning key - no crank, loud click but no crank. replaced starter with spare one from other car. Same - no crank. Checked fuses and relays, battery fully charged, changed ignition switch. Still same thing - no crank. Cheked both starters - both spin. Any ideas?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Clean the cable terminals where they connect to battery and especially the starter, and earth cable where it connects to the body.


----------

